

 Pusher DNS Hacked? - bonf
http://pusher.com
Using Google's 8.8.8.8 DNS server I get a "parked domain" style site on 208.73.210.85
======
maxthelion
I'm Max Williams, CEO of Pusher, and I wanted to add a quick comment to this.

Having your domain name expire is pretty high on the list of most embarrassing
things to cause issues. The reality of the situation is that registering a
domain comes quite early in a company's history, before you have some of the
information management systems in place. In our case, the reminder emails went
to a single individual, who somehow managed to miss them. We have changed the
contact details, and will be doing a post-mortem to make sure similar
scenarios are covered in our integration tests.

It certainly doesn't indicate any lack of care for the reliability of the
service. It's simply the result of a ridiculous administrative failing.

I am very sorry for any inconvenience caused.

------
pilif
If I was relying on a third party for push notifications (something I can
easily do on my own, btw), the one single reason for downtime that would
totally not be acceptable for me is them forgetting to renew their domain.

This is a huge indicator, IMHO, that they don't really believe in their
service and don't even do the absolute minimum that's required for keeping it
up.

Worse, depending on the type of message I'm passing through them, this might
have privacy or security implications as messages will now be sent to a non-
related third party.

Stuff like this is why I personally am very, very careful before outsourcing
any part of my core infrastructure.

~~~
dxm
We looked at using Pusher but having looked at their financials[0], we decided
to implement similar functionality ourselves. Personally, I don't think the
business is sustainable since it's trivial to build web socket functionality
into an application, and hosting it on AWS or similar PaaS is cheap too.

[0] [https://www.duedil.com/company/07489873/pusher-
limited/finan...](https://www.duedil.com/company/07489873/pusher-
limited/financials)

~~~
maxthelion
Relying on this kind of financial data for an early stage company is always a
bit risky. AFAICS, this is for the year ending March 2012, when we were
significantly smaller than we currently are. We only turned on the ability to
pay in August 2011!

Those financials have very little bearing on our current position. For the
record, we're now profitable and growing healthily.

------
jnthn
Looks like the domain expired but they are working on it.

<https://twitter.com/pusher/status/341136374243659776>

------
bonf
using Google's 8.8.8.8 DNS server I get a "parked domain" style site on
208.73.210.85

